# phone call from friend



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

my friend who I got set up into fish keeping had a fish die the other night and is upset about it.
I gave her my male platy who had been passing white poo (see my other posts a couple of weeks ago) .He did well after the treatments-- no more poo issues -but became very aggressive towards the 3 other platys in my tank. This was odd because he was always a timid sole.She needed a fish so i sent him to her.
She said he started to get a dark spot over one eye that got bigger. then he started to hide and then when he did come out to feed he kept crashing into the plants and other fish. His eye got cloudy. all the time this was going on, the lump was getting bigger. Then he laid on the gravel and just stopped breathing.
I am repeating what she told me. She tried treating with meleuca and erythromycin.
She said after he died the lump seemed to enlarge.it was a black lump.
Any thoughts?? ? tumor, ? parasite (was treated with hexout a month ago for parasites)
minnie mouse


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Aneurysm- a broken blood vessel causing local edema and necrosis. Not in a critical enough location to cause rapid death. A freak occurance that is very rare but, barring microsurgery, is untreatable. Tell your friend not to feel as though it's her fault. The fish might have run into something, got bitten on the face, or it might have happened for no good reason. There was nothing that could have been done to prevent it or correct it.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Thank you-- kind of like a stroke in people-- strange behavior, physical changes and then death.
I will tell her.


----------

